

Meanie Registrar Gives In After Yanking Nonprofit’s Domain - domainregistry
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/12/26/1and1-registrar-gives-in-after-yanking-nonprofits-domain-ourgoods/

======
blakdawg
Misleading headline much? The domain wasn't "yanked", it expired after the
nonprofit failed to respond to emails warning of expiration. Then, they waited
until the redemption period had expired, too, before deciding they still
wanted the name.

If you don't pay the electric bill, the power will be turned off. If you don't
pay for your domain name . . .

~~~
larrys
Well true that there were many inaccuracies in that story but actually the
domain never entered redemption because it was never deleted. The registrar
simply transferred the ownership of the domain to another party about a day
after expiration in order to sell it back to the owner.

